# Satsuma Rock - Waxstock Edition Charity Auction



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

I have had this sitting around for a while and thought it would be a good idea to do another auction for Sebastian's Action Trust charity.
http://www.sebastiansactiontrust.org/about_us/about_us.php

This is a very rare chance to own this sought after pot of Bouncers excellent Satsuma Rock, Pot 20 of 30.

The pot has had a couple of finger swipes across it but that's it. 

I will leave this running until 9PM on Friday 4th April, Please post your bid in this thread, the winning bidder will be required to donate the bid amount to Sebastian's Action trust and once this is done the wax will be posted out to you.

Thanks for looking and good luck.

This is a picture of the actual pot you will receive!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Will start of with £10


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one Jay i did this with mine too.

£20 here.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Admin, can we make this a sticky please?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

£25 from me


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah, go on then - £40


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I will offer £45


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Bump for a great cause!


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Let's kick start this £55


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Wahoo I'm winning still but a bump is worthwhile


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Nobody else bidding on this?


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Come on grumps it's for charity


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well Done Jay @ Obsession,

This is for a great cause indeed :thumb: - The Sat Rock Waxstock editions very rarely come up for sale these days.

I'm more than happy to 're sign' the lid etc if the winning bidder wishes to send it to me so it looks 'minty fresh' again 


All the best with this.

Jay


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't believe nobody has outbid me yet. 

I'm sure somebody will so bump if not I have a bargain


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

The_Bouncer said:


> Well Done Jay @ Obsession,
> 
> This is for a great cause indeed :thumb: - The Sat Rock Waxstock editions very rarely come up for sale these days.
> 
> ...


I'll take you up on that if I'm lucky enough to win.

I'd also be looking for some tips on the best methods to use with your product


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm right i will up my bid to £60


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Fantastic gesture from both Jays....


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

£70 from me


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Just been chatting Jay and he said this was up for auction so £75.00 from me too keep it going.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha i won!! Donation Made for the sum of £75.00 and have the reference number here if it is needed for verification. Just a thanks to Jay....nice jesture on putting the wax up for auction.
And to Bouncer I will be in touch to get the lid tidied up, again nice jesture from yourself:thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Haha i won!! Donation Made for the sum of £75.00 and have the reference number here if it is needed for verification. Just a thanks to Jay....nice jesture on putting the wax up for auction.
> And to Bouncer I will be in touch to get the lid tidied up, again nice jesture from yourself:thumb:


Congratulations mate, I will get the wax out to you on Monday.

Jay


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Ah damn I forgot about this ending last night  

Congrats Ally well done mate.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Did it arrive today mate?


----------

